# Show off your smoking room!



## Guest

It may not be pretty, but it's comfortable and protected from the hellacious winds out here! 

The van seats are from a 1997 Dodge Caravan that I had for a while out here, that sucker had 195k miles and still ran great. Sadly I got into a wreck and it was totaled, but luckily I had removed the seats that day. 

You probably can't tell by the fine craftsmanship, but the table is made from a shipping pallet! I found the weathered pallet and timbers a few miles from my house, so the wife and I loaded them into the trunk. It does everything a nice garage table ought to, and didn't cost a dime!

I have had many a nice afternoon with some friends smoking cigars, sipping bourbon and roasting dead animals. It may not be pretty, but it's my favorite place in the entire house.


So that's mine, let's see your's!


----------



## xtlosx

That is absolutely excellent man! Our garage has both of our cars in it, so when I want to get away from the elements and have a stick I need to back one of them out.. It's all good, but I wish my office was equipped for indoor smoking.


----------



## mcgreggor57

I have a nice pic from my patio looking onto the golf course. I usually smoke in one of those 2 places (patio....or golf course). Alas, I don't yet have enough posts to post the pic.


----------



## Guest

mcgreggor57 said:


> I have a nice pic from my patio looking onto the golf course. I usually smoke in one of those 2 places (patio....or golf course). Alas, I don't yet have enough posts to post the pic.


PM me the link to the pictures and I'll post them for you

I just got back in from smoking, here's some pictures of me making good use of my garage 

It didn't burn very evenly and required a lot of touch-ups, but it was enjoyable nonetheless!


----------



## dukeofbluz




----------



## Guest

Holy crap Jeff!!! Your smoking room is amazing!:bowdown::bowdown::bowdown::bowdown:


----------



## 68 Lotus

:jaw:


----------



## gasdocok

Ummmm. PAD/TAD much?


----------



## bwhite220

WOW!!! Great room Jeff!!


----------



## Staxed

Can I move in with you Jeff? I'll bring my own cot...


----------



## David_ESM

Room? Afraid not...










Sun, rain, hail, snow... All part of the experience. :wink:


----------



## AStateJB

David_ESM said:


> Room? Afraid not...
> 
> Sun, rain, hail, snow... All part of the experience. :wink:


Same here, but I've already informed my girlfriend that our next place WILL have a man cave/smoking room. She says no... I guess she'll just have to be surprised. :lol: After all it's easier to ask for forgiveness than to beg for permission.


----------



## Guest

AStateJB said:


> ...I've already informed my girlfriend that our next place WILL have a man cave/smoking room. She says no...


Then just tell her that she will remain just a girlfriend :cowboyic9:


----------



## AStateJB

Pale Horse said:


> Then just tell her that she will remain just a girlfriend :cowboyic9:


I'm just gonna set it up while she's not there, wait till she gets home and say "Surprise!" :lol:


----------



## mturnmm

Pale Horse said:


> PM me the link to the pictures and I'll post them for you
> 
> I just got back in from smoking, here's some pictures of me making good use of my garage
> 
> It didn't burn very evenly and required a lot of touch-ups, but it was enjoyable nonetheless!


 That is an awesome room til I saw the t.u. koozie! :frown:


----------



## RedDragon888

dukeofbluz said:


>


Jeff that's not a room it's a sanctuary! :rapture:I'm in complete awe! :bowdown:


----------



## hxcmassacre

Wow! That's impressive man


----------



## TNTitan

amazing.


----------



## Hopperb

Amazing how tobacco of any kind can make a room very interesting. Great rooms guys!


----------



## Oldmso54

Here is my smoking "room":










And Jake bonding with Swany (Rob):










And Jake in the background just wandering and checking things out


----------



## zenom

Here is mine. Humi is the cabinet on the left.


----------



## mcgreggor57

Typically either on the patio or on the course. Nothing fancy.


----------



## mcgreggor57

Thanks for the offer but it looks like I have enough posts now.



Pale Horse said:


> PM me the link to the pictures and I'll post them for you
> 
> I just got back in from smoking, here's some pictures of me making good use of my garage
> 
> It didn't burn very evenly and required a lot of touch-ups, but it was enjoyable nonetheless!


----------



## gosh

We have a tiny bedroom in our place we haven't used for much more than storage. It sits over the front porch and is covered in windows, and the building was built back in the 19th century, so no heat, so it gets FREEZING the moment it gets a little cold or windy out. I cleaned everything out of there and I've started the process of turning it into a workshop/bike storage/cigar room. It's very much a work in progress, and not nearly as awesome as some of the crazy shit the Puffers come up with, but it's my little corner =D



Currently building a TV stand and an end-table (which I will be hitting up you guys begging for bands in the not-so-distant future) plus a bunch of other changes I wanna add. But for now, it works!


----------



## Marlboro Cigars-cl

Some of these rooms are amazing. :tu


----------



## MarkC

zenom said:


> Here is mine. Humi is the cabinet on the left.


Please forgive me for hating you...


----------



## Jay106n

I don't have a room, but this is how I do


----------



## Michigan_Moose

gosh said:


> We have a tiny bedroom in our place we haven't used for much more than storage. It sits over the front porch and is covered in windows, and the building was built back in the 19th century, so no heat, so it gets FREEZING the moment it gets a little cold or windy out. I cleaned everything out of there and I've started the process of turning it into a workshop/bike storage/cigar room. It's very much a work in progress, and not nearly as awesome as some of the crazy shit the Puffers come up with, but it's my little corner =D
> 
> Currently building a TV stand and an end-table (which I will be hitting up you guys begging for bands in the not-so-distant future) plus a bunch of other changes I wanna add. But for now, it works!


Simple is sometimes best! All the things you need are right there... love it!


----------



## TanZ2005

Awesome rooms, Mine at the moment are the Great outdoors of Oregon for now.


----------



## Ewinz34

Awesome rooms everybody!!!:banana:


----------



## tmmedic20

Me and dads smoking room...










The one at home not worth showing off lol


----------



## Guest

Very cool dude!


----------



## dav0

Pale Horse said:


> It may not be pretty, but it's comfortable and protected from the hellacious winds out here!
> 
> The van seats are from a 1997 Dodge Caravan that I had for a while out here, that sucker had 195k miles and still ran great. Sadly I got into a wreck and it was totaled, but luckily I had removed the seats that day.
> 
> You probably can't tell by the fine craftsmanship, but the table is made from a shipping pallet! I found the weathered pallet and timbers a few miles from my house, so the wife and I loaded them into the trunk. It does everything a nice garage table ought to, and didn't cost a dime!
> 
> I have had many a nice afternoon with some friends smoking cigars, sipping bourbon and roasting dead animals. It may not be pretty, but it's my favorite place in the entire house.
> 
> So that's mine, let's see your's!


Aaron, that's just my style man! Love the table. Always say that the man cave should be a place where you don't have to worry about spitting!



Oldmso54 said:


> Here is my smoking "room":


I like it Shawn. Funny, my smokin' space is very similar although not quite as "finished" as your space. The really wierd thing is I took the pic below at the beginning of the summer. Since then my better half thought that some of the NJ/NY puffers and I looked uncomfortable and bought me patio furniture that is almost the same as what you have there, right down to the footstool! She got it at Home Depot.



tmmedic20 said:


> Me and dads smoking room...
> 
> The one at home not worth showing off lol


Thomas, that space is JUST FINE, and it's especially cool that you can enjoy a smoke with your dad!

OK, so these have been posted before, and as I indicated above, the wicker and folding chairs have been replaced with nicer seating. Oh, and Veeral made me buy a tabletop space heater. Perhaps if I get a chance I'll post the "now" pictures here! Here's my mancave:


----------



## tmmedic20

My smoking room in my garage, and my smoking buddy.

You can sorta see the Chair back in the corner.









Yeah i know the bikes need baths......


----------



## xtlosx

How long does a tank of propane keep you warm? I need to get something to keep me warm in the garage, and debating on the rig you have setup already....



tmmedic20 said:


> My smoking room in my garage, and my smoking buddy.
> 
> You can sorta see the Chair back in the corner.
> 
> Yeah i know the bikes need baths......


----------



## tmmedic20

First winter to use one.... Actually was the first day i set it up. Thing puts out some serious heat. 

Harbor Freight's website says 28 hours of use. so we will see.


----------



## kharzhak

you kidding me? I love that you have the bbq there ready in case you feel the need!!


----------



## Guest

kharzhak said:


> you kidding me? I love that you have the bbq there ready in case you feel the need!!


That has happened quite a few times, believe me!


----------



## Just1ce

Very nice rooms. Mine is a work in progress right now.


----------



## Flynhir




----------



## Just1ce

Well, here is my smoking room as of today. It still needs work. I need to install drop ceiling and flooring. Not to mention some new furniture. It'll get there.

Pardon the mess and crappy pics.

Don't mind the ladder. I was finishing up the fans in the ceiling this morning. Coolerdor against the wall.



















and the fans I just finished putting in.



















And a little wrap up for a hard day's work. Not to mention testing to make sure everything works the way its supposed to.


----------



## grapplefu

Nice rooms. I wish I had the space to make myself one


----------



## IBEW

Just1ce said:


> Well, here is my smoking room as of today. It still needs work. I need to install drop ceiling and flooring. Not to mention some new furniture. It'll get there.
> 
> Pardon the mess and crappy pics.
> 
> Don't mind the ladder. I was finishing up the fans in the ceiling this morning. Coolerdor against the wall.
> 
> and the fans I just finished putting in.


Very nice - I like the exhaust system, good idea.


----------



## Guest

Those are some great looking rooms, guys!


----------



## Engineer99

and the fans I just finished putting in.



















I'm reminded of a recording studio in Chicago I did some mixing at a few years back. The outtake was above the console to dissipate the heat coming off the control surface and sucked out the smoke from the three cigars two of the band members and I were smoking simply because we could. Normally, smoking in recording studios is strictly verboten, but the owner of this particular studio designed it so that his clients could indulge and be comfortable without ruining the very expensive, sensitive gear and fouling up the room.

I've seen some vintage consoles from the sixties with ashtrays built into them!


----------



## TKE174

View attachment 64364


----------



## Michigan_Moose

TKE174 said:


> View attachment 64364


----------



## TonyBrooklyn

Just1ce said:


> Well, here is my smoking room as of today. It still needs work. I need to install drop ceiling and flooring. Not to mention some new furniture. It'll get there.
> 
> Pardon the mess and crappy pics.
> 
> Don't mind the ladder. I was finishing up the fans in the ceiling this morning. Coolerdor against the wall.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and the fans I just finished putting in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And a little wrap up for a hard day's work. Not to mention testing to make sure everything works the way its supposed to.


Nice Job Bro!


----------



## mattehh

Just1ce said:


>


What inline fans did you put in? A buddy of mine is finished with his smoking room and he is having trouble with exhaust. I told him to look into something like this but I guess I am doing the research for him now.


----------



## Just1ce

mattehh said:


> What inline fans did you put in? A buddy of mine is finished with his smoking room and he is having trouble with exhaust. I told him to look into something like this but I guess I am doing the research for him now.


These are from fantech. I hunted around online and found a source for these with speed controllers for each at about $350ish for the pair. They work wonderfully. The room is 12.5 by 13.5 feet with a 9 foot ceiling (until I put in the drop tiles). Each fan is rated at 417 cfm, though in reality with the reducers and angles I have they might be something more along the lines of 300-350 cfm in actual performance. If it is just me in there smoking I only need them on the lowest setting to clear the smoke away. I have had 4 people in there smoking at one time with the fans on high and there were no issues at all.

The only downfall is that they are a little noisy. If I had room to hook them up without reducers, used insulated piping, and had acoustic tiles in place underneath I am sure it would be a lot quieter. They aren't ridiculously noisy, but they do make it a little difficult to hear a movie at normal volumes (Hence the giant and ancient kenwood towers).


----------



## Darth Vader

Unlike you lucky yanks here in merry old england we wont generally have massive houses so i have to make do with a shed a fishing chair and a space heater and now if i wasnt crammed in enough ive had my girl sat on my lap smoking my hoyo de dauphins so im going to clear some more space and put a big chair in there.


----------



## JGM1129

My room is our Florida room. Small heater keeps it at 60* when it is 25* outside.


----------



## Fuzzy

Nice, a Florida room in Pennsylvania! I guess my gazebo is a Pennsylvania room in Florida. I have to wonder what other states have Florida rooms?


----------



## john_007

these are some really cool spots you guys have.


----------



## talidin

John, your smoking room looks better than a mispriced box of Anejos!


----------



## nikonnut

Amazing rooms, everyone! I just realized that I have a smoking room too (Yes, I am an oblivious dumb ass  ) Can't believe I forgot about the greenhouse out back. Kind of run down but it's dry and has heat. I actually like chilling in there


----------



## DarrelMorris

nikonnut said:


> Amazing rooms, everyone! I just realized that I have a smoking room too (Yes, I am an oblivious dumb ass  ) Can't believe I forgot about the greenhouse out back. Kind of run down but it's dry and has heat. I actually like chilling in there
> 
> A greenhouse is an amazing smoking room.


----------



## Hot Lips

I love some of these rooms! I may be cheating here - it's a photo of the cigar shop since I don't smoke indoors at home. It's mine though, so I hope that counts!


----------



## TKE174

Definitely cheating


----------



## Michigan_Moose

Hot Lips said:


> View attachment 37248
> 
> I love some of these rooms! I may be cheating here - it's a photo of the cigar shop since I don't smoke indoors at home. It's mine though, so I hope that counts!


Is it to soon to say I love you?


----------



## Engineer99

nikonnut said:


> Amazing rooms, everyone! I just realized that I have a smoking room too (Yes, I am an oblivious dumb ass  ) Can't believe I forgot about the greenhouse out back. Kind of run down but it's dry and has heat. I actually like chilling in there


You can pretend you're in the movie Mission To Mars; except without the insanity and total isolation. Unless you're into the weekly losing your mind thing to relax....


----------



## Hot Lips

Never, my husband has gotten used to hearing that from other guys since I'm the one who holds their cigars. 
For the record - I am neither of those people, but Jerry in the chair is one of our regulars.


----------



## mortopher

Very awesome smoking rooms. I'll have to get some pics (and some posts first!) soon.


----------



## Dirtroad

My winter smoking room, decorated for Christmas.









My summer smoking room.


----------



## birdiemc

Darth Vader said:


> Unlike you lucky yanks here in merry old england we wont generally have massive houses so i have to make do with a shed a fishing chair and a space heater and now if i wasnt crammed in enough ive had my girl sat on my lap smoking my hoyo de dauphins so im going to clear some more space and put a big chair in there.









Don't worry Simon, I've been thrown out onto the back porch with a tarp hanging to block the wind, huddled next to my gas grill to stay warm!


----------



## nikonnut

Engineer99 said:


> You can pretend you're in the movie Mission To Mars; except without the insanity and total isolation. Unless you're into the weekly losing your mind thing to relax....


Ha! Lost my mind years ago so I'm good  Should I be worried that the plants tell me things?
Oh, and Charlie. However do you mange? Lol Very nice digs, sir :tu Makes me think I need to move over a state. You Texans appear to have it made!


----------



## Fuelie95

Love It!!


----------



## Dirtroad

nikonnut said:


> Ha! Lost my mind years ago so I'm good  Should I be worried that the plants tell me things?
> Oh, and Charlie. However do you mange? Lol Very nice digs, sir :tu Makes me think I need to move over a state. You Texans appear to have it made!


It's a rough life, but somebody's gotta do it.


----------



## Booyaa

Flynhir said:


> View attachment 36419
> View attachment 36420
> View attachment 36418


My word! Is that in your house or a bar somewhere? Cracking spot for a cigar.


----------



## kdmckin

Here is my smoking room..... its my garage I insulated it and added a 140cfm bathroom vent to exspell the smoke.


----------



## Dirtroad

Very nice Kris.


----------



## Engineer99

Dirtroad said:


> My winter smoking room, decorated for Christmas.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> My summer smoking room.


Please tell me you took that bottom picture from the top of your pool slide right before going down it headfirst....


----------



## Dirtroad

I couldn't do that. My cigar would go out.


----------



## Win

This is it pretty much year round. Sometimes inside is tempting but I really don't like to smoke in the house.


----------



## Booyaa

Very nice Win, loving that spot.


----------



## Old E.

I seriously only thought people had "Florida Rooms" in FL. The things you learn.


----------



## quo155

*There are some great rooms here guys! -Awesome!*

Mine is currently "under construction" but I am getting close to getting it done!

If you care to, you can see more photos here: My Man Cave & Shop


----------



## shargio

Woww Thats a pretty awesome smoking room !!


----------



## tmmedic20

Upgrade to the cold garage/shed... much more comfortable then the lawn chair i had...


----------



## StogieJim

Some seriously awesome rooms here! 

I'm in a 2 bedroom apt, in CO, so i can't smoke in the winter!


----------



## Stogielovinfool

Awesome rooms guys. Now that it's cold out I'm usually confined to the garage. Here's my man cave.


----------



## Kingtut82

nice spots guys thanks for sharing thinking about turning the man cave-jam room to a smoking room. even though the wife doesn't like the idea


----------



## bigjohn89

lots of nice rooms here!!!! Makes a new guy envious!!!!


----------



## Stradawhovious

Mine....


----------



## android

Stradawhovious said:


> Mine....


looks like we're about to join the party down here...


----------



## Madcaddyman

My man cave smoking room.


----------



## Blueracer

Some very nice smoking spots everyone!


----------



## cw_mi

my wife and I just finished up this up about a week ago. It started out as just freshening up a room that we didn't use too much but it sort of turned into a cigar lounge, media , den , reading room. We are very happy with it and find that we use it now more then our living room. 
We also managed to find a couple of really cool vintage smoking stands. One is a Cushman smoker (wood) made in the 30's and the other is a wrought iron stand that as far as we can tell is from the 20's.


----------



## Phil from Chicago

very nice cw_mi


----------



## TacticalComm

Here you go! It's just my back patio (enclosed) but I LOVE it! I also have my girls to keep me company as you can see


----------



## abe

Wow... These rooms put mine to shame but I will take some pictures tomorrow and post em up here


----------



## Thoroughbred

Those are great photos Just1ce. Thanks for posting them!

I'm in the middle of a similar project in one of my basement rooms, so it's very helpful to see what other people have done. That plastic barrier is a great idea to allow using a drop ceiling. Have you considered making some type of input into the ductwork to allow your fans to exhaust the smoke that makes it above the ceiling? I don't know if that will be necessary for you but thought it might be worth mentioning.

Keep us posted on how things come together, and keep the pictures coming too!


----------



## Just1ce

Thoroughbred said:


> Those are great photos Just1ce. Thanks for posting them!
> 
> I'm in the middle of a similar project in one of my basement rooms, so it's very helpful to see what other people have done. That plastic barrier is a great idea to allow using a drop ceiling. Have you considered making some type of input into the ductwork to allow your fans to exhaust the smoke that makes it above the ceiling? I don't know if that will be necessary for you but thought it might be worth mentioning.
> 
> Keep us posted on how things come together, and keep the pictures coming too!


Thanks. I hadn't thought of that, but I don't think it will be necessary once I get the drop ceiling in. Once those fans turn on (even on the lowest settings) you can feel the air coming through every crack and crevice into the room to replace the air the fans are removing. Any smoke that manages to make it a little higher than the exhaust duct will just get sucked back down. The plastic sheeting is also on the ceiling behind the foam insulation. We haven't yet been able to smell any smoke upstairs. My kids rooms and bathroom are directly above, so we have checked several times.

I just had some fellas over to smoke this past Saturday as well. There were five of us puffing away down there, and everyone upstairs was oblivious. I will be getting started on the ceiling and flooring soon, so I will definitely post updated pics once everything is pretty(ish).


----------



## bbasaran

abe said:


> Wow... These rooms put mine to shame but I will take some pictures tomorrow and post em up here


And tomorrow never comes


----------



## nfusion770

I didn't see this thread or I would have just posted in it. Probably easier to keep all the great pics in one place. The santa blanket was a Christmas gift from my son :smile:


----------



## abe

bbasaran said:


> And tomorrow never comes


Ouch... I have been shamed, I completely forgot about this It may have had something to do with whiskey...I am not sure :noidea:

I guess I know what I have to get done this week for sure (I would say tomorrow...but I see where that got me  )


----------



## phalynx

I like your style! 



nfusion770 said:


> I didn't see this thread or I would have just posted in it. Probably easier to keep all the great pics in one place. The santa blanket was a Christmas gift from my son :smile:
> 
> View attachment 43072
> View attachment 43073


----------



## nfusion770

phalynx said:


> I like your style!


Thanks. i had to compensate for not having any windows.


----------



## ColdSmoker

View attachment 75504


Brewery and smoking room 

View attachment 75504









Summertime it switches to this side...


----------



## quo155

nfusion770 said:


> I didn't see this thread or I would have just posted in it. Probably easier to keep all the great pics in one place. The santa blanket was a Christmas gift from my son :smile:


And nothing more important to that little boy of yours...than knowing his daddy will be covered up on the cold days! How cool!


----------



## mfb smoke

Poker, Cigars, and the Rat Pack


----------



## quo155

^^^ Super nice!


----------



## RayJax

Very nice Mark!


----------



## DarrelMorris

Poker, cigars and the Rat Pack. It doesn't get much better.


----------



## edwardsdigital

I am moving next month, so I will miss this.


----------



## marc in nola

wow I'm envious of y'all. I've been slowly but surely converting my garage into my cigar cave over the past couple months. Gonna lay down some outdoor carpet, get rid of the armoire and mount the tv on the wall. Small coolidor by the sofa.


----------



## Madcaddyman

marc in nola said:


> wow I'm envious of y'all. I've been slowly but surely converting my garage into my cigar cave over the past couple months. Gonna lay down some outdoor carpet, get rid of the armoire and mount the tv on the wall. Small coolidor by the sofa.
> 
> View attachment 44172


What!! no way leave that cool armoire, put in a shelf above the TV & fill it with some nice boze and drinking glass's.


----------



## marc in nola

Madcaddyman said:


> What!! no way leave that cool armoire, put in a shelf above the TV & fill it with some nice boze and drinking glass's.


Rene, that's a good idea - I might even move the armoire to another wall, take the tv out so i can put several shelves in there for booze, glasses etc. I'm planning on getting a bigger tv anyway which won't fit in that armoire.


----------



## Matthias

My reading and smoking corner:


----------



## Matthias

Ok, now it worked with the picture...


----------



## Tobias Lutz

edwardsdigital said:


> I am moving next month, so I will miss this.
> 
> View attachment 44109


Why on earth would a perfectly sane individual move away from that?


----------



## Straight Up Cigars

Tobias Lutz said:


> Why on earth would a perfectly sane individual move away from that?


That is a very good question! I demand an answer


----------



## edwardsdigital

Straight Up Cigars said:


> That is a very good question! I demand an answer





Tobias Lutz said:


> Why on earth would a perfectly sane individual move away from that?


First... I am FAR from perfectly sane  That house belonged to my wifes grandmother before we moved in. Her father and his siblings got the house when she died, and now the siblings are ready to cash out on the house. Unfortunately my father-in-law cant afford to buy out the greedy bastards (nor can I) , so I have to move out. I will definitely miss it, but I am looking at a few places up in West Virginia in the mountains that are pretty nice and well within my price range.


----------



## Beeman

A smoking room is on my wish list of things to put in a house. Too bad I'm in college and live in an apartment, so the patio will have to do for now...


----------



## Fuzzy

I carry my smoking room wherever I go. Sometimes I need to put the screen up to keep the swamp angels out.
And sometimes I go for the quick set up.


----------



## mrwakeboarder

How much is this shed? I'm very interested in getting one... need to find a way to convince the wife!


----------



## Tobias Lutz

Fuzzy said:


> I carry my smoking room wherever I go. Sometimes I need to put the screen up to keep the swamp angels out.
> And sometimes I go for the quick set up.


I am *very* jealous!


----------



## Tritones

Spring and Fall:










Some of my smoking buddies - they never ask for a cigar or worry about me smoking one!










Summer:










A visitor:










Winter:










Another smoking buddy ... since a wooden Indian wouldn't have fit in with the decor ...


----------



## joegalvanized

Tobias Lutz said:


> Why on earth would a perfectly sane individual move away from that?


Yeah, no kidding! Wow - that's where I wanna smoke.


----------



## bretted432

Wow very nice pics


----------



## bretted432

Tritones said:


> Spring and Fall:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Some of my smoking buddies - they never ask for a cigar or worry about me smoking one!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Summer:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> A visitor:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.cubancigarsbest.com/bolivar-cuban-cigars/bolivar-belicosos-finos.html
> 
> Winter:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Another smoking buddy ... since a wooden Indian wouldn't have fit in with the decor ...


Excellent pics, thanks for share


----------



## MDSPHOTO

I can usually get 10-months on the covered back deck admiring the view and then I move to the garage for our short winter.


----------



## Dagesh

I have to smoke at night after the baby is down to sleep. Front porch action in Southern California goes pretty much year round although we do get snow a couple times of year on average.


----------



## maddevildog

Some nice pictures and set up here, nice job.


----------



## Indy-hp

My smoking room year-round:

View attachment 84361


----------



## Weldon78

very nice photos of your smoking rooms brett and david! :cowboyic9:


----------



## SPHINX06

my smoking lounge slash steeler mancave


----------



## StogieNinja

SPHINX06 said:


> View attachment 52591
> View attachment 52592
> View attachment 52593
> View attachment 52594
> my smoking lounge slash steeler mancave


Awesome smoking room!

...but can we talk about the framed Nikki Manaj photo for a sec? lol


----------



## SPHINX06

actually happens to be the wife. Prerequisite for the other good stuff in the room. lol


----------



## StogieNinja

SPHINX06 said:


> actually happens to be the wife. Prerequisite for the other good stuff in the room. lol
> View attachment 52596


lol, well from a distance with that pose it looked like Nikki. OK, you get a pass! Haha.


----------



## SPHINX06

no worries my wife is 51 and 50 in those pics so i doubt she would be upset with comparisons to nikki even at a far distance. lol.


----------



## SDR88




----------



## Cigary

4 decks and one concrete patio to smoke on.....back of the house




Inside but I don't get to smoke inside....total BS if you ask me.


Front of house with a long porch


----------



## SPHINX06

very nice. great house


----------



## NormH3

I'm a minimalist.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

My smoking room is a tent


----------



## NormH3

Amelia Isabelle said:


> My smoking room is a tent
> 
> View attachment 52707


That's better than an outhouse.


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

I wasn't complaining, I love it out here! 
Although it depends on what I'm smoking. If I share the tent with the wrong cigar... It may as well be an outhouse. :F


----------



## NormH3

Amelia Isabelle said:


> I wasn't complaining, I love it out here!
> Although it depends on what I'm smoking. If I share the tent with the wrong cigar... It may as well be an outhouse. :F


Sorry. I wasn't trying to be mean. Why do you have to smoke in a tent?


----------



## Amelia Isabelle

NormH3 said:


> Sorry. I wasn't trying to be mean. Why do you have to smoke in a tent?


I didn't think you were being mean 
If I smoke inside, I am going to have to eat my security deposit. lol
More often than not, I go for a long walk with my stick by the beach, or through one of several parks withing walking distance.


----------



## CraigT78

Here is my smoking room - man cave - poker room! I recently finished installing the exhaust ventilation and I love it! I can smoke as much as I want in here and the wife can't smell it anywhere in the house! :dude:


----------



## ShawnBC

I can't believe no one replied to this already - nice smoking room (all-around man cave) CraigT78!! I'm definitively jealous!


----------



## StogieNinja

WOW. That's incredible.

What did you use for your exhaust?


----------



## elco69

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> WOW. That's incredible.
> 
> What did you use for your exhaust?


Magnaflow or Flowmaster? Oh wait wrong forum...:smile: I am curious too as I will be building my room in the next 6 months or so and would like to get a list going.


----------



## quazy50

@CraigT78 That is an amazing smoking room! Some day I hope to have something of that caliber.


----------



## CraigT78

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> WOW. That's incredible.
> 
> What did you use for your exhaust?


I installed a speedi-boot and Speedi-grille as the drywall was already in place (note to anyone planning a room, exhaust is NOT an after thought) and 8inch ducting to a Panasonic WhisperLine Inline Ventilation Fan (440 CFM). The fan sits on the other side of the wall which is what is left of my attic. The ducting vents directly out my roof via a vent cap. For the makeup air I installed a door with a screen on the plywood holding my window A/C in. This way when we smoke, I open the little door for the make up air.

The fan is amazing when it is just 2-3 in there, the space is roughly 240 sq/ft with 8.5 ft ceilings, so just under 2000 cubic feet of air. I get ~13 air changes an hour. When I have poker night I get 16 guys in there, 8 or so of them smoking. The fan keeps the smoke from lingering, but I have to keep it on all night to make sure the room doesn't stink the next day. It keeps the smoke out of the rest of the house, which was a requirement from the wife. She can't tell I've smoked in there, unless it's the day after a game.

I did all the work to the room myself except plumbing, texture, and the granite, so if anyone ever has any questions, let me know. Here is what it looked like before I started.


----------



## CraigT78

Not bad for a "Tech Guy" trying to be handy huh? :boxing:


----------



## StogieNinja

Awesome. Is the fan speed adjustable, or is it just on high all the time? How's the noise level with just a couple guys in the room?


----------



## CraigT78

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Awesome. Is the fan speed adjustable, or is it just on high all the time? How's the noise level with just a couple guys in the room?


It has one speed, on. It is silent - that's why I went with the whisper line. If everything in the room is off, I can hear the air moving through the flex duct, but at normal sound levels, you can't even tell it's running.


----------



## elco69

@CraigT78 that is F..... Awesome! Looking at that makes me want to boot all of my wifes crap out of he garage and into a storage unit and start getting handy!

Most of it I can handle myself. I will probably have to hire a garage door guy to move the tracks up for my garage door, new spring etc. I have 11 foot ceilings, but garage door tracks are at 7'. I am planning on moving them as high as it can go then putting a faux ceiling under it, obviously creating access panel to the garage door opener.


----------



## CraigT78

elco69 said:


> @CraigT78 that is F..... Awesome! Looking at that makes me want to boot all of my wifes crap out of he garage and into a storage unit and start getting handy!
> 
> Most of it I can handle myself. I will probably have to hire a garage door guy to move the tracks up for my garage door, new spring etc. I have 11 foot ceilings, but garage door tracks are at 7'. I am planning on moving them as high as it can go then putting a faux ceiling under it, obviously creating access panel to the garage door opener.


That sounds like a great plan. Can't imagine raising the door tracks would cost much. Is your garage climate controlled now? Would you still use the garage door? I installed some foam insulation boards on my garage door when the wife turned the garage into her studio to help regulate the temps. Our garage is not climate controlled from the house HVAC, as its against code now. We built new in 2011. We put in a Mr Slim mini split for her heat and air. That think rocks, but was expensive. Good luck and hope you post pics of the progress!


----------



## StogieNinja

Thanks. I've been looking at the line for a while, but never saw anyone who'd had real experience with it.


----------



## elco69

CraigT78 said:


> That sounds like a great plan. Can't imagine raising the door tracks would cost much. Is your garage climate controlled now? Would you still use the garage door? I installed some foam insulation boards on my garage door when the wife turned the garage into her studio to help regulate the temps. Our garage is not climate controlled from the house HVAC, as its against code now. We built new in 2011. We put in a Mr Slim mini split for her heat and air. That think rocks, but was expensive. Good luck and hope you post pics of the progress!


Its about $800 to raise the garage door tracks, new spring, and track extensions and labor. Its not climate controlled but weather typically doesn't get too cold or too hot here. At coldest, maybe low 30's overnight and hottest, upper 80's to low 90's (very rare to go up to those temp) but average for my area is about 55-65 year round. I live a few miles from the ocean and we get a fair amount of easterly breeze off of the ocean. I will probably rip the drywall down to do some insulation, cabling and electrical, my buddy is electrician, so that is covered.


----------



## CraigT78

Aninjaforallseasons said:


> Thanks. I've been looking at the line for a while, but never saw anyone who'd had real experience with it.


I researched it for a while, I was considering a can fan or similar in line fan, but was concerned about the noise. I already have a window A/C that runs damn near all year. The you tube reviews for the in line fans made them sound like jet engines. That's why I went with the whisper line. I sacrificed the cfm, and figured I could always add a second if I needed it. So far I haven't.


----------



## SPHINX06

more Steelers in the lounge/cave


----------



## lostmedic

CraigT78 said:


> Here is my smoking room - man cave - poker room! I recently finished installing the exhaust ventilation and I love it! I can smoke as much as I want in here and the wife can't smell it anywhere in the house! :dude:
> 
> View attachment 52788
> View attachment 52789
> View attachment 52790
> View attachment 52791


i know this old but i vote we all have a road trip and herf here just saying


----------



## CraigT78

lostmedic said:


> i know this old but i vote we all have a road trip and herf here just saying


Bring cash and we'll make a poker game out of it!


----------



## lostmedic

or raise stakes and play for sticks.............


----------



## CraigT78

lostmedic said:


> or raise stakes and play for sticks.............


Now there's an idea! I call your RP Vintage 1999 and raise you a My Father.


----------



## lostmedic

haha i call and go all in with Padron 40th anni


----------



## SPHINX06

celebrated the Big 50 this weekend got some pretty nice gifts for the lounge/cave


----------



## Chefnewman

Why can't I see pics?


----------



## CraigT78

Chefnewman said:


> Why can't I see pics?


You might be looking at the older posts. I can see pictures for the last 3 or 4 pages.


----------



## Deipro

Nice room CraigT78! I can't wait to build a cigar/wine room when we build our new house!


----------



## CraigT78

Deipro said:


> Nice room CraigT78! I can't wait to build a cigar/wine room when we build our new house!


Sounds great! I wish I had the opportunity to design a room from scratch instead of having to go with what was available. Let me know if you run into any questions during your design process!


----------



## jascha

This is my modest office with my humidor and pipe collection. Under the humidor is a few shelves of pipe tobacco tins as well. Have a Romeo y Julieta poster to hang as well once I get a frame for it.


----------



## beerhound34

Figured I would show off my "room", well outdoor covered porch because the wife wont let me build a smoke room in the basement. I can't complain though, it has an outdoor fireplace, comfy couch and a TV. Could be worse I guess!


----------



## AceRockefeller

Bump


----------



## HBNDN

dukeofbluz said:


>


in my Jeff Spicoli voice, "AWESOME! TOTALLY AWESOME!"


----------



## siskew

This was at my old house.. ive started building the new cigar lounge room in my basement of the new house..


----------

